# Antique Fairs are a great source of creepiness



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi ya'll. Just had to show ya these neat little buggers I found. Aren't these little guys so creepy? Found 'em at an antique fair a couple weekends ago. Looked some info up on em and found out that they range in age from 1911-1932. I'm not gonna do a thing to em except hang em up on the wall. Perfect for my haunted dolly theme this year. 

The great thing is that they went for so cheap because of the damage....which is perfect for my needs! I have some more neat finds that I'll take pics of later to share.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

They ARE creepy! Great find.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it not working? :/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MorbidMariah said:


> Is it not working? :/


I see the picture. Roxy may have looked at the post before you added the image.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> I see the picture. Roxy may have looked at the post before you added the image.


That's correct - I was guilty of premature posting

Those are creepy little buggers indeed, and pre-distressed for you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great find, will fit perfect with you haunted doll theme


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy, I was guilty of not posting the pic right the first time, so it's all good! hehe 



RoxyBlue said:


> That's correct - I was guilty of premature posting
> 
> Those are creepy little buggers indeed, and pre-distressed for you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your dolls. And the aging work has been done already. Looking forward to seeing some more of your dolls.


----------

